# Sudden Passing



## yennychet (Sep 12, 2010)

Dear forums, 

My cockatiel, Bob, of 19 years passed away in September 2011. It took me 4 months to finally bring myself back to the forums. I was wondering if anyone has had a bird suddenly pass as my Bob passed? Maybe get some insight as to why he passed away...

Story: This morning was just like the rest, my husband and I woke up and got breakfast ready before I roused the birds and brought Bob down to sit outside with us and enjoy the cool morning with muffins and cereal. 

We has just moved into our new apartment September 6th and finally got everyone situated into a new spot. The two cockatiels were upstairs where it was warm (they are older and the window looks out over a ravine) and my Sun Conure down stairs where she can enjoy the big window looking at the patio. I had errands to run, so I left Bob on a hand towel on my counter facing the living room where she had set up a comfortable spot with water and snacks. The other cockatiel liked to stay upstairs while the new conure stayed in her cage.

Late afternoon, about 6:00 on Sunday September 25th.

I had finally settled down after a hectic day, Bob sitting in my lap as he usually did. Suddenly, he began to cough/sneeze unlike I have ever heard before. He coughed so hard he chirped a little. It was a rapid succession of sneezing/coughing and lasted a minute straight. Once he settled, to which I was already a little freaked out, I took him outside (as I had often done) for a little fresh air. He sat with his eyes closed in my hand for about 20 minutes as the sun set.

Then he started coughing again, same rapid pace. I phoned up my vet, but they were closed... no emergency services for birds here. Little did I know, she wasn't going to make it out of the next hour alive. 
I took her upstairs to a pillow in a box that was her bed, she had been sleeping on this for many years now and it was her safe place. She nibbled a sprig and I though she would be alright. 

I came up to check on her 20 minutes later, buy this time, it was just after 7, and I had brought up some lukewarm water for her. As she walked into my palm, she started her fit again, but this time it was longer than the others. As I brought my hand toward my chest to keep her from falling off my palm, she seemed to choke on something. She panicked and threw herself at me, but there was nothing I could do. She went quiet and lay against me, and was gone. 

I thought to try and suck out what she was choking on, but I was afraid of hurting her little chest... if that happened she would die in pain rather than just passing away as it were. So I let her go at 7:30, cupped in my hand, but my mind won't just accept that. I hate that I didn't do more... or didn't do something.

I don't know what killed her, or if it was just old age. Has anyone ever had this happen? Does anyone know what this was a symptom from...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's impossible to say conclusively without a necropsy, unfortunately. With the symptoms you described, could be something like congestive heart failure with fluid in the lungs. Could also be a stroke that somehow affected the nerves and muscles that control the throat. 19 is a great age, though, and it sounds like you did the best you could for her under the circumstances. I'm sure she knew she was loved, and I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Bob,our thoughts are with you.


----------



## yennychet (Sep 12, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> It's impossible to say conclusively without a necropsy, unfortunately. With the symptoms you described, could be something like congestive heart failure with fluid in the lungs. Could also be a stroke that somehow affected the nerves and muscles that control the throat. 19 is a great age, though, and it sounds like you did the best you could for her under the circumstances. I'm sure she knew she was loved, and I'm very sorry for your loss.


I had no idea birds could suffer from Congestive heart failure. I'll do some more research. 
Thanks, helps with the "what-ifs" that eat at you.



stevechurch2222 said:


> So sorry for your loss of Bob,our thoughts are with you.


Thank you, Bob is in a better place. Safe and warm.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

yennychet said:


> I had no idea birds could suffer from Congestive heart failure. I'll do some more research.
> Thanks, helps with the "what-ifs" that eat at you.


Birds aren't so different from us in terms of essential organ function. They may not be able to catch all the same bacteria and viruses we can, but as a rule, most of the same types of ailments apply.


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh my! I'm so sorry for your loss, I recently lost one myself, I know how you feel and how painful it is. I'm not a bird expert so I have no suggestions, just wanted to say how truly sorry I am. I'm amazed at how long Bob lived! I didn't know cockatiels could live that long! I'm glad Bob had such a long life and was, without a doubt, loved so much.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I understand your feelings on the what if, as I batter myself still with mine. Im sitting at work with tears reading your story. I am so sorry for your loss of Bob, and for the pain you're still suffering.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, i wish we knew what happened so you would have closure.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Bob sounds like she was a lovely tiel and a good companion. She lived a nice long life in a happy home. Take comfort in that. As much as we want our tiels to live forever, maybe it was just her time.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh no im so sorry for your loss


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I know exactly how you feel as even to this day I have endless thoughts about how I could have saved my dear birdy who passed two years ago.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

I am really sorry I am sure Bob is at a better place now.
My Mom in law's cockatiel Sassy died like your Bob, she was 17, her symptoms were a bit different, she was falling asleep also saliva was flowing out of her mouth. The vet could only do one thing, put her in an oxygen tent but in few hours she passed away. The vet said it was probably a stroke or a heart failure so yes it is possible 

Rest in peace little Bob


----------

